# imac g5 and dvd DL



## 3mors (Jun 15, 2005)

i've just burned a dvd+r DL on my PC burner and i've realized that it can't be read by my iMac G5 DVD burner (not DL)

is it normal or is an error?

it seems like my old powerbook dvd reader, that can't read dvd rw... (and i know that this is normal)


----------



## opus66 (Jun 17, 2005)

forgive the ignorance, but does your imac g5 (i'm assuming rev A) have DVD+R capabilty?

DVD-R and +R are seperate media (assembled differently) that store information on parts of one disc that don't exist on the other disc... follow?  
If your drive isn't +R then the drive will likely eject the disk moments after insertion... 

I don't think the DL factors in as much as the ability to read +R discs in the first place


----------



## 3mors (Jun 18, 2005)

here my imac dvd burner infos:

MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-825:

  Firmware Revision:	DBN7
  Interconnect:	ATAPI
  Burn Support:	Yes (Apple Shipped/Supported)
  Cache:	2048 KB
  Reads DVD:	Yes
  CD-Write:	-R, -RW
  DVD-Write:	-R, -RW, +R, +RW
  Burn Underrun Protection CD:	Yes
  Burn Underrun Protection DVD:	Yes
  Write Strategies:	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Media:	No


----------



## 3mors (Jun 20, 2005)

i've just tried to read my burned dvd-dl on an ibook g4 with a combo dvd/cdr and it works without problem.

why can't i read it on my imac g5 with dvdr?


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 20, 2005)

Check the iMac with another DVD - a commercial movie DVD would be a good choice - see if it will read ANY DVDs. If you have another burned DVD that might have worked with the iMac before, try that also.


----------



## 3mors (Jun 20, 2005)

yes, it works with original double layer dvds and with burned single layer dvds, but not with this burned double layer dvd. unfortunately i have only a burned dl dvd...


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 20, 2005)

does the iMac just spit the DL disk back out without reading, or do you get an error message, or the disk just sits in the drive not doing anything until you eject it?
Have you launched Disk Utility to check that the DL disk is really not seen at all?


----------



## 3mors (Jun 20, 2005)

it spits out the disc without saying anything. obviously on disc utility i can't check the infos


----------

